# Cam and/or Crankshaft sensor replacement?



## pooty4real (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm getting a P0340 (Camshaft Sensor malfunction) code in my 2003 2.5L Altima and I;ve been having some trouble starting in the warm weather. I called the dealership to see if my car was covered under a camshaft sensor recall in 2006, no dice. The said that it would run me about $350 to fix because I MUST replace both the crank and camshaft sensors and I MUST use nissan parts. It looks like I can pick up the sensor (aftermarket) for about $30, and I'm pretty confident with replacing the camshaft sensor on my own, but the crankshaft sensor looks too complicated for my skill level.

Is the dealership right? Do I need to replace both sensors, with nissan parts? Or can i replace the camshaft sensor and leave the old crankshaft sensor and save $300?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You do not NEED to replace both sensors nor do you NEED to use genuine Nissan parts. That said, it is highly recommended that you use genuine Nissan parts and is recommended that you replace both at the same time. Your best bet is to get the sensor kit that they use in the recall, which has both sensors. Part number is: B3731-6N225 which MSRP's for $52.55, but you can get it at AAA Nissan Parts for $37.60. While the 2 sensors in the kit look almost identical, it's the one with the white paint mark on it that is the crank pos sensor. Both sensors are held in with a 10mm head bolt. The camshaft sensor is easy to access, but the crank position sensor is a little more difficult. You'll need to get it from under the car and you'll find it on the back side of the engine block, just above the drive axle. It's awkward, but not difficult.


----------



## dubess (Jun 25, 2012)

Just my two cents but it is frustrating when nissan issues a recall (#R3022) for both the crank and cam sensor for 2002-2003 nissan altima but then when I call, my car is not listed. I have spent the last 2 days looking on the internet for these issues and how to fix them and I am amazed that there are so many people with the same issue and nissan will not fix those either. I have also spent quite a bit of time on the phone with Nissan corporate and they can only tell me my vin # doesn't fall in the vin #s that do get fixed. If so many of them are failing, why not? Seems a bit odd that so many other cars are having the same problem but Nissan is looking the other way. Of all the people who are stating they have the same problem, I'm sure more than a hand full of them have also called Nissan.

I am fairly mechanical (for a girl!!) and am going to try to fix the crank position sensor myself (I gave my 2003 to my daughter when I purchased my 2012 Altima). I was recently laid off so coughing up $300 to pay Nissan to replace a ~$40 item seems a bit over the edge. The utube videos help so here goes nothing....

Wish me luck.


----------



## dubess (Jun 25, 2012)

ok, i found the sensor but for the life of me i can't get the green tab to stay in all the way. tried a screwdriver, etc., but it won't stay. any hints?

thanks


----------

